# def tech, ascend acoustics, or other?



## saucemstr (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got a patchwork home theater setup that i'm starting to try to upgrade. Currently I have an Onkyo 809, Bose 301's for L/R, a cheap Pioneer center, and some old KLH bookshelf surrounds. I want to start upgrading the speakers starting with the front L/R. I see that Newegg had Definitive Technologies BP8B on sale for 249 a piece. I also know some have recommended Ascend acoustics CMT-340's. They cost a bit more, but how would they compare? Are the Def Tech's outdated? I watch 60% movies, 30% games, 10% music (of course that could change with some good speakers). Of course anyone who wants to recommend something else in this price range, i'm more than willing to listen.

Thanks


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, Ascend makes some nice speakers IMO.

However for 60% movies, you might want to be looking at speakers that can handle a bit more dynamic output. 

I recommend considering these:

http://emptek.com/e55ti_clearance.php

I'd honestly be confident to put them up with any tower speaker in the ~$800 to ~$1.4k range, and many higher than that range.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> Hi, Ascend makes some nice speakers IMO.
> 
> However for 60% movies, you might want to be looking at speakers that can handle a bit more dynamic output.
> 
> ...


The Ascend 340SEs have a greater dynamic output that the E55tis do. The Ascend has higher sensitivity and higher power handling.


----------



## saucemstr (Nov 20, 2011)

i've been reading up on those e55ti's today. they seem to be really well regarded and the price seems great. i wonder if the red burl finish would go on clearance if i waited? suggestion much appreciated.

any other suggestions welcome too.


----------



## saucemstr (Nov 20, 2011)

so it seems that the ascend acoustics would be the best then? How about the Arx A3's or Klipsch reference series?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

saucemstr said:


> so it seems that the ascend acoustics would be the best then? How about the Arx A3's or Klipsch reference series?


For movies the Klipsch reference series are outstanding. As with any brand of speaker you should personally give them a listen as they're very user subjective. What I like you might not.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

MikeBiker said:


> The Ascend 340SEs have a greater dynamic output that the E55tis do. The Ascend has higher sensitivity and higher power handling.


There's more to it than that.

First of all the difference in sensitivity is about 1db. the EMPs are roughly 88db/w/m efficient, or 89db/2.83v/m sensitive and the Ascends are stated to be 90db/w/m efficient, or 90db/2.83v/m sensitive. Such a small difference could easily be drawn from measurement methodology. 

One has a rated power handling of 250w and the other, 200w. Again, that's a mere 1db difference, and there's no standardized methodology for that either... it's normally an arbritrary number.

So on paper, yes you could imagine the Ascends to have a 2db advantage in output.

But in execution, it doesn't quite work out that way. I'm not 100% sure of the EMP's crossover topologies, but they are essentially a 3-way with three 6" drivers handling the upper bass and lower midrange, and two 5.25" drivers handling the midrange, and lower treble. The tweeter doesn't really come in until the lower-treble. The Ascends are a 2-way with two 6.5" drivers handling the upper bass, lower midrange, and midrange, with a tweeter playing into the upper midrange/lower treble.

The reality is that with the Ascends crossed over in the upper teens, the tweeter gets a _lot_ more energy, and being a 2-way, the mids get all the upper bass energy instead of it being distributed among five drivers. 

I can't say anything definitively, but I would be _rather_ surprised if the Ascends are a more dynamic speaker. At the frequencies where our ears are most sensitive to compression, the EMPs have two 5.25" mids handling the sound, while the ascends have a 1" tweeter in the same region. At the frequencies where content tends to have the most power demands, the EMPs have essentially five drivers operating together, and the high pass on the mids means less current is running through them and causing them to move, leading to less intermodulation distortion, at the same SPLs.

It's not impossible, but rather unlikely, in my opinion at least. 

The reality is there isn't a speaker out there that isn't already losing performance as a mere 100w is going through it. This includes some speakers with rated power rating near the kilowatt range. Yes, with some very high sensitivity speakers (IE 95db), 100db is a good 8-9db above typical sensitivity speakers (IE 87db). But when the difference in sensitivity is a mere 1db, other factors become a lot more significant. In fact i'd expect the e55tis to be more dynamic than the Ascend Sierra Towers... although I of course doubt they sound as good overall. 

As for Klipsch, I'm not a fan.


----------



## saucemstr (Nov 20, 2011)

well, i waited a bit too late to give the emptek's a try and they are now out. So now i'm still open to opinions. I'm looking for front L/R to be around $500 a pair if possible. Willing to go up to about $750 for significant improvements. The ascend's are still an option, i'm trying to go around to hear some different brands locally at least.


----------



## Zac911 (Jan 24, 2009)

+1 on the ARX. The splitgap xbl2 woofers and planar tweets are very nice. The cabinets are nothing too flashy, but are well put together. Very happy with my A2s.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I've owned Ascend Acoustics' CMT-340SE speakers and they are very-very good speakers for the money. I have not heard the EMT E55Ti but they have a good reputation for the money (about $250 more). I think the difference would come down to individual taste. What I have not heard mentioned is a subwoofer. Both of them are going to need the help of a good sub. Depending on room size you're going to be spending at least $500 (plus shipping) for a subwoofer worthy of either of those speakers, possibly more for a large room so keep that in mind when making up your budgets. 

Another option is a set of Infinity Primus speakers. I like the Ascends a little bit better but you could pick up a pair of last year's P362 towers and a matching PC350 center and have a rocking system. That's 3.0 for less than the price of a 2.0 Ascend system. Again I like the CMT-340s a bit better but the Infinities are no slouches and you're saving about $250-300 price off this years models. 

Klipsch are a completely different animals and are very much a love them or don't like them speaker. Some love them but many find the sound fatiguing after extended listening. You'll need to spend 45 minutes to an hour listing at fairly high volume to see if they're your thing or not.


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

Ascend Acoustics is a great brand. I own the Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SE which is incredibly neutral but I will have to say it does sound strained at higher volumes. You may want to consider a 3-way or floorstanding speaker if you need greater output without strain.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

I have actually owned both the Definitive Technology BP-8 and Ascend CMT-340 speakers.

You didn't specify weather you have a subwoofer or plan on getting one. If not, the BP-8 speakers have amazingly deep and solid bass (30Hz) for a speaker that size. The CMT-340 speakers have a clearer and less veiled sound then the BP-8 speakers. They both can play at (sane) loud levels. I would recommend getting a subwoofer now or in the future and crossing over your main speakers at 80Hz.

BTW... I upgraded from the BP-8s to the CMT-340s, and I have upgraded two more times since then 


Cheers, Joe


----------

